# Vape King - T-max S80 Vv/vw 20w 5000mah + Aerotank Clone ( Black And Silver )



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

T-Max S80 is the new unique style box mod with huge 5000mAh battery.
It has Variable Wattage 5.0w-20w and Variable Voltage 3.0V-6.0V functions. Low voltage protection, short circuit protection, timeout protection

- Press the button for 5 times in 2 seconds to switch between on and off mode.
- Press the left little button for 3 seconds to switch between voltage and wattage display. Press the right little button for 3 seconds to display the current load resistance figure.
- The light turns red when it is charging and turns green when it is fully charged.
T-Max S80 VV/VW Mod 5000mAh Component
1x T-Max Body, 1x Micro Usb Cable, 1x US/EU wall charger, 1x Beautiful ring, 1x User manuel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (1/9/14)

Ooh that's pretty cool looking.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (1/9/14)

What colours do you have? How big is it compared to a MVP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

Just black and silver. I will post a comparison pic now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

Comparison shots with an mvp and a Cana. All with nautilus minis

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (1/9/14)

Thanks very much @Stroodlepuff!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

Noddy said:


> Thanks very much @Stroodlepuff!


 
Always a pleasure


----------



## Sir Vape (1/9/14)

That is Funky!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> That is Funky!!!


We thought so too  thank you sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (31/10/14)

Hey. This looks awesome. Cant find any reviews on the aerotank clone tho. Wanna get this with my first RTA.


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Black and silver looks great. Size wise looks good too.


----------



## Hash Punk (31/10/14)

But im not sure what to get. The thought of building my own coils is really exciting. So any suggestions would be good. If all goes according to plan il head through to vape king tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> But im not sure what to get. The thought of building my own coils is really exciting. So any suggestions would be good. If all goes according to plan il head through to vape king tomorrow


I am sure Vapeking will ably assist you. My personal choice would have been their IPV 50 with either the Kayfun Lite or the Orchid as RTA. Presuming I understand correctly that you want a regulated mod with a RTA. Enjoy the shopping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> I am sure Vapeking will ably assist you. My personal choice would have been their IPV 50 with either the Kayfun Lite or the Orchid as RTA. Presuming I understand correctly that you want a regulated mod with a RTA. Enjoy the shopping.


Thats exactly what im looking for. It seems there are a ton of options out there.i like the removable battery of the IPV 50 tho


----------

